# Father's Day Middleweight - I am pleased!



## bikemonkey (Jun 17, 2018)

This was on consignment in our shop for a couple of months with no takers. The owner offered it to me on Saturday for a decent price (the rear rim rim may be cooked & it also has a bad pedal). I am hoping it is a sweet rider...

The light and horn are original and work and the bezel has no cracks. Looks all original to me with wonderful garage kept paint but not sure about the rear reflector. I asked about the YOP before awhile back on here and I think the consensus was it is a '65 or '66.

Here is a small album.

Thanks for looking and Happy Father's Day if it applies!


----------



## Slowpoke Rodriguez (Jul 7, 2018)

Congrats!  It's a beauty.


----------

